# who shot that 526 at Yadkin?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> I was looking at the scores for NC field archery on ShootArchery.com and noticed a 526 shot in the AFFS division. Someone whooped up on everyone there except for the host. Is this accurate? Is this a new PB? Congrats. :thumbs_up


That was LoneEagle herself - quite sure it was a PB and a new course record for the AFFS class. Just hope she doesn't forget all of us when she hits the big time. :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That was LoneEagle herself - quite sure it was a PB and a new course record for the AFFS class. Just hope she doesn't forget all of us when she hits the big time. :darkbeer:


Loneeagle had quite a day...

Diagnosed with Strep throat on Thursday, she missed our regular practice night...

Now, she shows up Saturday morning complaining of being weak with a bad headache...goes and takes a little something for the headache and out on the course we go to get a headstart on the heat...

At the turn it was 
Lone Eagle- 263
Sarge- 256
Carson- 253

and we're thinking..."no way she holds this together"...so we shoot the rest of the way, tally up and by gosh another 263 for Eagle...

That's when she told us she was taking the "good" stuff for her headache...

Anybody know if the NFAA ever got that drug testing policy going...???

Carson and I were going to protest, but like I said in the other thread...we didn't want to look like cry babies...

In all seriousness though...Eagle has come a long way in a short time with her shooting...

Congrats to you Cindy:clap:...I hope it is just one of many more PB's...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

.........and she shot 260 in a third half while exhausted.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Congrats LoneEagle. I hope you're feeling better. 

The bad part about this is you're going to have to spot these guys 15 points before they'll be willing to wager a few crispies. :wink:

Hope to see you guys in Yadkin in July.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GREAT SHOOTING CINDY!!!!!!!

Glad to see things starting to click for ya. Now you need to start really pouring on the coal just to see how much they'll whine!!!!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Yea, I told her she was gonna run all the guys off since she's beating them now. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TANC said:


> Yea, I told her she was gonna run all the guys off since she's beating them now. :wink:


She can beat me all she wants to - oh wait, you're aren't supposed to do it to folks that like it. :zip:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> She can beat me all she wants to - oh wait, you're aren't supposed to do it to folks that like it. :zip:


Getting beat by a woman doesn't bother me. Heck, Kelly Ward has been beating us all for a LONG time now.  And Aime Whittington, and...........


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Gotta tell you that me....and Treaton.......and LoneEagle.......saw a sight get set wrong on the birdie target. Not once........not twice.........but 3 consecutive shots. We won't call his name, but _Vernon_ was feeling his senior attributes by that third time. 

It was actually so funny at the time we all were in knots.  A 13 on the birdie doesn't help ones score.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TANC said:


> Gotta tell you that me....and Treaton.......and LoneEagle.......saw a sight get set wrong on the birdie target. Not once........not twice.........but 3 consecutive shots. We won't call his name, but _Vernon_ was feeling his senior attributes by that third time.
> 
> It was actually so funny at the time we all were in knots.  A 13 on the birdie doesn't help ones score.


Take it easy on the old folks - you don't have much longer before you'll be there with "us". :wink:

But let me guess - On the 35 foot stake he set his pointer to 35 on the sight scale, and then did the same thing on the 30 & 25.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Take it easy on the old folks - you don't have much longer before you'll be there with "us". :wink:
> 
> But let me guess - On the 35 foot stake he set his pointer to 35 on the sight scale, and then did the same thing on the 30 & 25.



I *resemble* that remark. :wink:

No idea what he did wrong. Was too embarrassed to tell us I think.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thanks to all*

Thanks for all the congrats. I promise I won't forget y'all when I hit the big time:tongue:

As I told SCarson & Sarge after our round I have had GREAT teachers Thanks to all who have helped especially Treaton, Sarge and SCarson who put up with me and all my goofiness on a weekly basis:wink: 

Many thanks goes out to everyone I shoot with. Everyone has always been very helpful and supportive. Now if I can continue that trend. It's amazing how you can shoot great one day and like crap the next. Archery is a humbling sport but a FUN one.

I've got a new back tension release. we'll see how well things go with that. Not as easy as my Scott Sabertooth wrist strap

Again thanks for all the encouragement everyone


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

:cheer2: GIRL POWER !!! Kick their a*s's !! :cheer2:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*One again...."WAY TO GO GIRL".....keep them on the ropes.....:wink:*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hope the trend contiues. I know how archery can be. Great one day and stink the next.

How is Mr. Lucky doing? Did you have to get the vacuum cleaner out? Hope both of you are seriously doing better.


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Way to go Cindy! You did some great shooting! Talk about handing out the Boo Boo lips.LOL Way to go!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

NCMikey said:


> Way to go Cindy! You did some great shooting! Talk about handing out the Boo Boo lips.LOL Way to go!!


Thanks


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Whooo-Hoooooo !!!

:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::whoo::whoo:

if you make it to the Hill... consider yourself on my _challenged-list _!!...
it will be an even match...:wink:

congrats !!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

there you go paaw...I've been working on eagle for awhile...

Has anyone besides me noticed that south-paaw is the new mac...at least when it comes to crispys :noidea:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> there you go paaw...I've been working on eagle for awhile...
> 
> Has anyone besides me noticed that south-paaw is the new mac...at least when it comes to crispys :noidea:




```

```
if you want to stay on the porch with the big dawgs, you got to at least 

bark like one... !!... and not run away with your excu... errr ahhh... tail 

between your legs..:wink:

heheheheeeee...

=========

I put on a new plunger and rest, cut some arrows and have marks for 20-70 ( no gaps ).. so bring your string plucker !!..:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> if you want to stay on the porch with the big dawgs, you got to at least
> ...


I don't even know if I've got arrows that will work...guess I better figure it out soon huh...???

Don't worry I'll be ready to go...and adding yet another South-paaw crispy to my collection...I might have as many of yours as I do of Mac's before long...


----------

